# Guess The Style By The Pictures?



## Truman42 (13/5/12)

I found this game being played on another forum and thought it might be fun for us to have a go. Firstly I apologize in advance if any of the following applies.

1. Its been done on here before. (I did search)

2. This game is boring. (Then don't play nobody's forcing you to.)

3. This is posted in the wrong section. (Then can a mod please move it to the right section?)

4. You never guess one. ( Learn your beer styles)

Here are the rules. 

Rules:
One guess per person per day for each beer posted. New beer = new guess.
Poster must give one hint per day starting the day after the pics are posted.
Hints reset the clock, so if you post a guess and a new hint is given, you can guess again.
The winner wins and gets to post the new picture(s). 
Picture content is of your choosing.
And the game goes on.

And here is the first beer.


----------



## 2much2spend (13/5/12)

shwarzbier .

am i playing correct?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/5/12)

Black IPA


----------



## Logman (13/5/12)

Choc Porter


----------



## pk.sax (13/5/12)

Coke


----------



## Truman42 (13/5/12)

Who ohh... King brown gets its and on the second guess. His turn to post a photo.


----------



## Truman42 (13/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> Coke


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/5/12)

Shit, now I have to have a beer....


Oh well.

Give me 5 minutes.


----------



## pk.sax (13/5/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Shit, now I have to have a beer....
> Oh well.
> Give me 5 minutes.


it doesn't have to be THAT fresh!!!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/5/12)

Ok here is mine






Gentlemen, start your guessing!


----------



## jyo (13/5/12)

Rye APA


----------



## pk.sax (13/5/12)

IPA


----------



## 2much2spend (13/5/12)

Amber ale amercian


----------



## black_labb (13/5/12)

english bitter


----------



## chrisherberte (13/5/12)

creaming soda


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/5/12)

Was a bit of a dead giveaway seeing as though that's all I brew, and it's in a yellow snow glass...
It is a west coast American IPA, with marris otter base, simcoe, amarillo, tomahawk, cascade and centennial.
It's all urs practical fool.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/5/12)

This is going to be dead easy with you guys loving everything American, if fact it wouldnt be hard to guess the hops as well :lol: 
Come on make it something hard.
Nev


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/5/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> This is going to be dead easy with you guys loving everything American, if fact it wouldnt be hard to guess the hops as well :lol:
> Come on make it something hard.
> Nev



American beers make me hard....


----------



## pk.sax (13/5/12)

I'm gonna take a raincheck on that one seeing as today is a dry day. Carry on


----------



## Wolfy (13/5/12)




----------



## davo4772 (13/5/12)

Dr S's Golden Ale?


----------



## Batz (13/5/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Come on make it something hard.
> Nev




:huh:


----------



## stux (13/5/12)

Irish Red


----------



## Spork (13/5/12)

amber ale


----------



## The Village Idiot (13/5/12)

Truman said:


> I found this game being played on another forum and thought it might be fun for us to have a go. Firstly I apologize in advance if any of the following applies.
> 
> 1. Its been done on here before. (I did search)
> 
> ...




Sarsaparilla????


----------



## Wolfy (13/5/12)

Nope, nope and nope ... good to see that you didn't get it 1st or 2nd try.


----------



## 2much2spend (13/5/12)

Some sort of Belgium lambic.


----------



## PhantomEasey (13/5/12)

Saison


----------



## 2much2spend (13/5/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> American beers make me hard....


----------



## Wolfy (13/5/12)

I'd most likely serve a Saison or Lambic in a different style of glass ... so nope.


----------



## Batz (13/5/12)

Aussie Ale


----------



## NickB (13/5/12)

ESB?


----------



## TidalPete (13/5/12)

Bit dark for a Pilsener. :lol: 

TP


----------



## NickB (13/5/12)

+1 Pete 

Also a 'Bit Dark For A LAGER'....


----------



## Wolfy (13/5/12)

TidalPete said:


> Bit dark for a Pilsener. :lol:


True, but you're getting closer than anyone else so far.


NickB said:


> Also a 'Bit Dark For A LAGER'....


Really?


----------



## [email protected] (13/5/12)

Vienna Lager


----------



## razz (13/5/12)

Vienna?


----------



## drew9242 (13/5/12)

Marzen


----------



## winkle (13/5/12)

Octoberfest?


----------



## Wolfy (13/5/12)

Beer4U said:


> Vienna Lager


Well done, you beat razz by 1 min, your turn now.


----------



## NickB (13/5/12)

Sorry, was just having a go at Pete  Beautiful colour beer Wolfy 

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (13/5/12)

will have to pour one then...


----------



## pk.sax (13/5/12)

Ok, bonus beer. After all, half a dry day is as good as a full one!


----------



## [email protected] (13/5/12)




----------



## NickB (13/5/12)

Beer4U - ESB?


pf - APA?


----------



## black_labb (13/5/12)

beer4u- scotch ale (of some sort if that works)

Practical fool- english IPA?


----------



## [email protected] (13/5/12)

no good

PF - wheat of some kind?


----------



## TidalPete (13/5/12)

Beer4U said:


> View attachment 54535



Irish Red.

TP


----------



## pk.sax (13/5/12)

B4u, what kind?


----------



## [email protected] (13/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> B4u, what kind?



DUNKELWEIZEN


----------



## pk.sax (13/5/12)

Not barely dark enough. Have another guess.


----------



## Batz (13/5/12)

APA


----------



## [email protected] (13/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> Not barely dark enough. Have another guess.



The top of it looks to be dark enough? 14 - 23 SRM 



Anyway is just a plain old German Weiss?


----------



## the_new_darren (13/5/12)

Barleywine American


----------



## black_labb (13/5/12)

Rasberry wit


----------



## Dazza88 (13/5/12)

Pf - weizenbock?

B4u - Landlord


----------



## pk.sax (13/5/12)

Yep, just a plain old weizenbock.

Tbh though, my normal hefe can come out as dark as that!


----------



## [email protected] (13/5/12)

Cool , well no one has got mine yet!  My picture may be slightly misleading? its not as light as it looks in the highlights just the afternoon sun coming through the window.


----------



## Goldenchild (13/5/12)

Amber ale?


----------



## black_labb (13/5/12)

mild ale


----------



## Dazza88 (13/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> Yep, just a plain old weizenbock.
> 
> Tbh though, my normal hefe can come out as dark as that!




I will post a glass tomoz nite, school nite.


----------



## michael_aussie (13/5/12)

Truman said:


> Rules:
> .......
> The winner wins and gets to post the new picture(s).
> .....



so much for the rules


----------



## potof4x (13/5/12)

Dubbel?


----------



## kevo (13/5/12)

Cool thread - great idea...


----------



## [email protected] (13/5/12)

potof4x wins!


----------



## potof4x (13/5/12)

Ok, not smart enough to sort out posting a photo using iPhone just now. I'll get a pic up tomoz some how


----------



## bignath (13/5/12)




----------



## potof4x (14/5/12)

Have at it.


----------



## Goldenchild (14/5/12)

Blonde?


----------



## potof4x (14/5/12)

Not a blonde


----------



## warra48 (14/5/12)

Golden Ale ?


----------



## potof4x (14/5/12)

A golden ale it ain't .....


----------



## yum beer (14/5/12)

pilsner


----------



## bullsneck (14/5/12)

CAP


----------



## potof4x (14/5/12)

Both guesses are warmer


----------



## davo4772 (14/5/12)

Klsch?


----------



## Dazza88 (14/5/12)

michael_aussie said:


> so much for the rules



Look back, i picked pfs weizenbock.


----------



## 2much2spend (14/5/12)

aussie ale (pale ale)


----------



## Batz (14/5/12)

Czech Lager


----------



## Dazza88 (14/5/12)

Helles


----------



## potof4x (14/5/12)

Daz dog has nailed it with the helles!


----------



## Dazza88 (14/5/12)

Sorry cant upload photos from phone, post tonite.


----------



## drew9242 (14/5/12)

DazDog said:


> Look back, i picked pfs weizenbock.



I think he was talking about practical fool starting a bonus one.


----------



## Dazza88 (14/5/12)

i read it differently, anyway as i guess both the latest ones . . .


----------



## Truman42 (14/5/12)

Nut brown??


----------



## davo4772 (14/5/12)

Amber Ale


----------



## bullsneck (14/5/12)

ESB


----------



## winkle (14/5/12)

Bundy & dry?


Edit: sorry, Irish Red?


----------



## razz (14/5/12)

Vienna?


----------



## Dazza88 (14/5/12)

Bullsneck had it, ESB. Landlord, not sure if i followed Smurto's recipe to the tee so the colour may be a bit off?


----------



## black_labb (14/5/12)

Bitter is my guess


----------



## chrisherberte (14/5/12)

very cool game. next...


----------



## Batz (14/5/12)

Aussie mega clone


----------



## ekul (14/5/12)

What does CAP stand for?


----------



## Dazza88 (14/5/12)

Classic american pilsner?


----------



## bullsneck (14/5/12)

Right-o, my turn... 

You guys made me open a beer! :icon_cheers: It's only been in the bottle two weeks as well!


----------



## winkle (14/5/12)

Robust porter


----------



## bullsneck (14/5/12)

Got it in one!


----------



## Batz (14/5/12)

Rooting Tooting Saxon!


----------



## bradsbrew (14/5/12)

Beir de garde







just pre guessing winkle beer.







is that allowed?


----------



## ekul (14/5/12)

Thanks mate, i've wondered what CAP meant for over a year!



DazDog said:


> Classic american pilsner?


----------



## winkle (14/5/12)




----------



## bradsbrew (14/5/12)

dark belgian strong must resist


----------



## Truman42 (14/5/12)

scotch ale


----------



## davo4772 (14/5/12)

Northern English Brown


----------



## Batz (14/5/12)

Dark Wheat


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/5/12)

Black Pils


----------



## Batz (14/5/12)

Your mash paddle entry, sorry I can't remember what it was but it had these in there.



Close enough?


----------



## mondestrunken (14/5/12)

American brown ale?


----------



## winkle (14/5/12)

winkle said:


> View attachment 54553


I don't think anyone will get it due to the dark background making it look much darker then what it is.
It was an IRA , this should be easier.


----------



## Batz (14/5/12)

ESB


----------



## winkle (14/5/12)

Batz said:


> ESB


Yep :icon_cheers:


----------



## mondestrunken (14/5/12)

They both look the same to me!


----------



## Batz (14/5/12)

winkle said:


> Yep :icon_cheers:




Ready for the beer engine I bet.


----------



## Batz (14/5/12)

OK, I'm drinking this one ATM.




Hint....This has not got much spam wheat in it.

Looks much a bit darker in the light.


----------



## Dazza88 (14/5/12)

Rauchbier ? Spam?


----------



## Batz (14/5/12)




----------



## cam89brewer (14/5/12)

Oatmeal Stout?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/5/12)

You lot Sirs , need a bloody lesson in how to take back lit images.
Your Pales look like stouts and the rest I cant work out.  
Nev


----------



## winkle (15/5/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> You lot Sirs , need a bloody lesson in how to take back lit images.
> Your Pales look like stouts and the rest I cant work out.
> Nev



Guilty as charged. I shouldn't have put the first one up. Daylight snaps from now on Nev :icon_cheers:

Errr, Alt Batz?


----------



## Batz (15/5/12)

winkle said:


> Errr, Alt Batz?




Of course Perry, not difficult if you know my brewing hey?


----------



## winkle (15/5/12)

Batz said:


> Of course Perry, not difficult if you know my brewing hey?


Someone else will have to post a pic - I'm in the office until this evening <_<


----------



## warra48 (15/5/12)

Hobgoblin clone ?


----------



## Batz (15/5/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> You lot Sirs , need a bloody lesson in how to take back lit images.
> Your Pales look like stouts and the rest I cant work out.
> Nev




Sorry Nev, OK here's that Alt but a more arty farty pic. Notice I knocked over a few trees so you could have a better view?


----------



## cam89brewer (15/5/12)

Batz said:


> Sorry Nev, OK here's that Alt but a more arty farty pic. Notice I knocked over a few trees so you could have a better view?
> 
> View attachment 54565



Irish Red maybe? Still a bit of glare in the pic  :lol:


----------



## Batz (15/5/12)

cambrew said:


> Irish Red maybe? Still a bit of glare in the pic  :lol:



Now stop that!

It's an Alt as Perry guessed, I'll put the camera away.


----------



## winkle (15/5/12)

Ok, here's something else.


----------



## NickB (15/5/12)

Saison


----------



## winkle (15/5/12)

NickB said:


> Saison



Bugger, how did you guess that


----------



## Batz (15/5/12)

winkle said:


> Bugger, how did you guess that




Beat me by 2 minutes.


----------



## NickB (15/5/12)

Ha! Will put my picture up after dinner as I'm still working ATM.

Cheers


----------



## QldKev (15/5/12)

NickB said:


> Ha! Will put my picture up after dinner as I'm still working ATM.
> 
> Cheers




I'm getting in early, 

Citra APA



QldKev


----------



## NickB (15/5/12)

Nope!


----------



## Batz (15/5/12)

Yellow Peril ?


----------



## Batz (15/5/12)




----------



## NickB (15/5/12)

Hokey Pokey, here we go.

Hope the backlighting is sufficient for some 




Cheers


----------



## bullsneck (15/5/12)

Aramis Lager?


----------



## donburke (15/5/12)

NickB said:


> Hokey Pokey, here we go.
> 
> Hope the backlighting is sufficient for some
> 
> ...




bohpils


----------



## NickB (15/5/12)

That's the name, Bullsneck (cheater ) but what's the style. And 'Lager' doesn't count 

Not BohPils.


----------



## bullsneck (15/5/12)

I'm sort of glad you didn't give it to me... I am AFDing


----------



## NickB (15/5/12)

*Hint*, it's in the BJCP guidelines h34r:


----------



## winkle (15/5/12)

Cream ale


----------



## NickB (15/5/12)

No deal


----------



## chrisherberte (15/5/12)

helles


----------



## QldKev (15/5/12)

Standard American Lager


----------



## winkle (15/5/12)

Australian Industrial Lager
(snigger)


----------



## QldKev (15/5/12)

The wee I just had


----------



## NickB (15/5/12)

Well, Kev got it, but I'm taking off points for the derogatory nature of the last comment............



Grrrrrrr!


----------



## NickB (15/5/12)

It's a Standard American Lager with Aramis hops.

You're up big fella!


----------



## QldKev (15/5/12)

OK, this is what's in my glass






to be fair, (aka hints)
The color in the outer reflection is more true, it looks like the flash has bounce back for the centre of it and has doubled the darkness, but I only took 1 pic from the laundry. (yes thats a stc-1000 underneath it checking the temp of a fermenter in the laundry tub, cause I have to catch up on fermenting)
The beer is very very young for the style (I only kegged yesterday, but I hit the kegs at a high pressure for a short period) and the head should be thicker. 
No, it's not gin piss

QldKev


----------



## black_labb (15/5/12)

australian pale


----------



## jyo (15/5/12)

German Pils?


----------



## QldKev (15/5/12)

Another pic to try and show color

(yes that is a big computer screen)


----------



## chrisherberte (15/5/12)

XXXX Gold Clone


----------



## QldKev (15/5/12)

jyo said:


> German Pils?




I did post to hassle for an exact beer, then I re-read the rules. Guess the style.. 

You win

It was a Grolsch, so German Pils... Your up


----------



## NickB (15/5/12)

Wass gonna say a urine sample with excessive carrot consumption. But thought better of it.

Ahem.


----------



## QldKev (15/5/12)

NickB said:


> Wass gonna say a urine sample with excessive carrot consumption. But thought better of it.
> 
> Ahem.




my urine never stays in the glass :huh:


----------



## jyo (15/5/12)

I wasn't going to have another beer, but here goes!

The colour here is very accurate. This is a bit young too...


----------



## QldKev (15/5/12)

BDS


----------



## razz (15/5/12)

Baltic Porter.


----------



## jyo (15/5/12)

Nope.


----------



## Truman42 (15/5/12)

Chocolate stout


----------



## jyo (15/5/12)

Truman said:


> Chocolate stout



No chocolate in here...


----------



## scooter_59 (15/5/12)

jyo said:


> No chocolate in here...



Black IPA


----------



## NickB (15/5/12)

Schwarzbier


----------



## cam89brewer (15/5/12)

Oatmeal Stout


----------



## jyo (15/5/12)

cambrew said:


> Oatmeal Stout



Nice work! Over to you, cambrew.


----------



## cam89brewer (15/5/12)

jyo said:


> Nice work! Over to you, cambrew.



Awesome... I will have to take a pic tomorrow. Night guys.


----------



## WarmBeer (16/5/12)

A strange game. The only winning move is not to play. How about a nice game of chess?


----------



## cam89brewer (16/5/12)

Finally a pic. Good luck.


----------



## Truman42 (16/5/12)

Amber ale


----------



## Batz (16/5/12)

Oktoberfest


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/5/12)

Wash the window American amber :lol: 
Nev


----------



## mckenry (16/5/12)

California Common (Amber Hybrid)


----------



## cam89brewer (16/5/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Wash the window American amber :lol:
> Nev



The wash the window part was right but not the style :lol:


----------



## bullsneck (16/5/12)

WarmBeer said:


> A strange game. The only winning move is not to play. How about a nice game of chess?



Here's me thinking you were a fan of playing with yourself! h34r:


----------



## WarmBeer (16/5/12)

bullsneck said:


> Here's me thinking you were a fan of playing with yourself! h34r:


Whoosh!

Obscure quote is obscure.


----------



## DKS (16/5/12)

looks good 

AIPA
Daz


----------



## Dazza88 (16/5/12)

Ipa?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (16/5/12)

I see a birdy!!
Where's banjo?



Batz said:


> Sorry Nev, OK here's that Alt but a more arty farty pic. Notice I knocked over a few trees so you could have a better view?
> 
> View attachment 54565


----------



## pk.sax (16/5/12)

Irish red


----------



## bradsbrew (16/5/12)

Dark lager


----------



## Batz (16/5/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I see a birdy!!
> Where's banjo?




He's been chasing some naughty ones this arvo. Bad old birdie.

You know KBB, not everyone will be in on this, some people will think we're a bit batty.

batz


----------



## Batz (16/5/12)

APA


----------



## mckenry (16/5/12)

Batz said:


> Oktoberfest






Batz said:


> APA



Oi Batz,
Cheating bastarrrrd. One guess per beer.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (16/5/12)

mckenry said:


> Oi Batz,
> Cheating bastarrrrd. One guess per beer.
> :icon_cheers:




Really? I didn't know the rules, I've always kept guessing until it went off.

I'm not a good one for rules anyway.


----------



## NickB (16/5/12)

Get the Birdeee!


----------



## mckenry (16/5/12)

mckenry said:


> Oi Batz,
> Cheating bastarrrrd. One guess per beer.
> :icon_cheers:






Batz said:


> Really? I didn't know the rules, I've always kept guessing until it went off.
> 
> I'm not a good one for rules anyway.



I always cheat at any game myself. I just make sure others dont....
You know it "takes one to know one"


----------



## DKS (16/5/12)

NickB said:


> Get the Birdeee!



Starting to look like a swap meet thread now.
That duck has been goosed.
Daz


----------



## cam89brewer (16/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> Irish red



You're on the money!!! over to you. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Batz (16/5/12)

DKS said:


> Starting to look like a swap meet thread now.
> That duck has been goosed.
> Daz




Depends Daz, you the duck or the dog?....................birdie!!!


----------



## DKS (16/5/12)

Batz said:


> Depends Daz, you the duck or the dog?....................birdie!!!




Definitly the the dog, never been the bottom. Maybe the duck likes it!
Daz


----------



## Batz (16/5/12)

DKS said:


> Definitly the the dog, never been the bottom. Maybe the duck likes it!
> Daz



Brings a whole new meaning to _shoot the duck_..............heard that some where?????????????


----------



## Batz (16/5/12)

:icon_offtopic: 

Where's that beer?


----------



## Batz (16/5/12)

Here but I'm not allowed to guess.


----------



## cam89brewer (16/5/12)

Batz said:


> View attachment 54592
> 
> 
> Here but I'm not allowed to guess.



Am I allowed to guess???


----------



## pk.sax (16/5/12)

crap, I just finhished a drink. Oh well, a couple of minutes...


----------



## chrisherberte (16/5/12)

AIPA


----------



## pk.sax (16/5/12)




----------



## beerbog (16/5/12)

Ordinary Bitter. :beerbang:


----------



## cam89brewer (16/5/12)

American Pale ale


----------



## kelbygreen (16/5/12)

creaming soda!


----------



## chrisherberte (16/5/12)

RIS


----------



## freezkat (16/5/12)

its an amber that I will be drinking if i figure out how to get there before you drink it


----------



## pk.sax (16/5/12)

lol all, I neither own a filter, nor.. well.. thats all the hint you need!


----------



## beerbog (16/5/12)

Some sort of Belgian. :beerbang:


----------



## pk.sax (16/5/12)

hint#2: The picture is the key!

Guess it before I pass out


----------



## bradsbrew (16/5/12)

Golden ale


----------



## beerbog (16/5/12)

Belgian Tripel. :beerbang:


----------



## argon (16/5/12)

Tripel


----------



## bradsbrew (16/5/12)

Dubbel


----------



## pk.sax (16/5/12)

hint#3: My last guess was closer


----------



## kelbygreen (16/5/12)

something flat!


----------



## pk.sax (16/5/12)

go on.. although its far from flat


----------



## bradsbrew (16/5/12)

Scottish ale


----------



## pk.sax (16/5/12)

They ain't related by saints


----------



## bradsbrew (16/5/12)

Munich lager


----------



## bradsbrew (16/5/12)

This is a stupid game................................I'm taking my beer and going home


----------



## beerbog (16/5/12)

Ttttttrrrrriiiiiiippppppplllllllleeeeeeee! :beerbang:


----------



## pk.sax (16/5/12)

bwahahahah... cry baby, the tears of babies, sour and salty


----------



## pk.sax (16/5/12)

reinforced bottle caps can't make this!


----------



## kelbygreen (16/5/12)

prob a hybrid  

wheat amber ale ? lol


----------



## bradsbrew (16/5/12)

Gose


----------



## beerbog (16/5/12)

Lambic, Oud bruin :beerbang:


----------



## cam89brewer (16/5/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Gose



This has to be right doesn't it???


----------



## pk.sax (16/5/12)

Dead giveaway alert:
Dicken's


----------



## kelbygreen (16/5/12)

dicken's hard?

(some one had to )


----------



## cam89brewer (16/5/12)

Gueuze?


----------



## beerbog (16/5/12)

Kriek. :beerbang:


----------



## kelbygreen (16/5/12)

hazuto?

well seems like the rest of you are making up words!


----------



## black_labb (16/5/12)

cider!!!

need to find my camera i believe


----------



## kelbygreen (16/5/12)

if it is thats not beer ya girl!


----------



## pk.sax (16/5/12)

black_labb said:


> cider!!!
> 
> need to find my camera i believe



Hah, somebody got it! The bloody absence of head, despite a top pour was a dead giveaway!



kelbygreen said:


> if it is thats not beer ya girl!


 "Guess The Style By The Pictures?"


----------



## kelbygreen (16/5/12)

maybe no one drinks cidar coz we are men not pansies lol  
Yeah I know why I said creaming soda! 

I wasted my vote so might as well do a bit of tomfoolery


----------



## pk.sax (16/5/12)

Beer don't get you drunk this quick bitch!
Now go and get me a sammich
Holy crap, this Big Bang theory episode is hickfalirious


----------



## Batz (16/5/12)

kelbygreen said:


> something flat!



+1


----------



## kelbygreen (16/5/12)

lol had a cider once it was bought aroun d to me and it wasnt the nicest thing but f*ck me I got smashed off it lol. BBT is great! lol


----------



## black_labb (16/5/12)

turns out someone (mostly me I''m sure) has taken all beers that are of a specific style out of the fridge, first one I've opened of this. without further ado, i present you with meow.


----------



## kelbygreen (16/5/12)

cat beer


----------



## pk.sax (16/5/12)

Belgian dark strong


----------



## winkle (16/5/12)

Dubbel


----------



## black_labb (16/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> Belgian dark strong



That was my first choice, but it wasn't to be.


----------



## yum beer (16/5/12)

water from the Parramatta River


----------



## yum beer (16/5/12)

yum beer said:


> water from the Parramatta River




sorry, used to make an Oud Bruin


----------



## bradsbrew (16/5/12)

Rum and coke


----------



## black_labb (16/5/12)

Hint: its brown and should/will be clearer


----------



## Truman42 (17/5/12)

Nut brown ale


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/5/12)

Dark Lager :icon_drunk: 
If it isnt it should be.
Nev


----------



## Muggus (17/5/12)




----------



## winkle (17/5/12)

11C. Northern English Brown


----------



## black_labb (17/5/12)

Winkle has it perfectly, truman was closeish but wrong


----------



## Batz (17/5/12)

Back to Belgium's


----------



## NickB (17/5/12)

I'm sure Perry needs another excuse to have a beer...


----------



## winkle (17/5/12)

This may be a touch tricky


----------



## bradsbrew (17/5/12)

Oud Bruin


----------



## pk.sax (17/5/12)

Dark/strong saison?


----------



## manticle (17/5/12)

Acerola hefe weiss wit-gose with 3711 and Brett C and spiced with coriander and pepperberry?


----------



## Batz (17/5/12)

manticle said:


> Acerola hefe weiss wit-gose with 3711 and Brett C and spiced with coriander and pepperberry?



You maybe close.


----------



## NickB (17/5/12)

Irish Red


----------



## Truman42 (17/5/12)

Altbier


----------



## mondestrunken (17/5/12)

Framboise wheat beer?


----------



## winkle (17/5/12)

Hint: some of the QLD crew have had some.


----------



## manticle (17/5/12)

Goat barbara tit beer?


----------



## homebrewkid (17/5/12)

its a malt based, hop flavoured, mildly alcoholic carbonated drink

no idea of the variety though


[edit] sorry guys i couldnt resist that one anymore.

cheers: HBK


----------



## pk.sax (17/5/12)

Biere de noel


----------



## winkle (17/5/12)

practicalfool said:


> Biere de noel



Close enough, Biere d'Mars .
over to you....


----------



## pk.sax (17/5/12)

Lol, I cheated, it's in ur sig!

Guess I can have a 4th beer eh?


----------



## Danwood (17/5/12)

winkle said:


> This may be a touch tricky
> 
> View attachment 54612





Nice bar towel, btw....wish I had a Riggwelter right now :icon_offtopic:


----------



## pk.sax (17/5/12)

Colour is redder than it looks. Firm bitterness, head doesn't last.


----------



## Truman42 (17/5/12)

Scotch Ale??


----------



## pk.sax (17/5/12)

That ain't what ratebeer says. Wasn't sure of exact style so I'd go with that.

btw, styrians and motueka have to be the world's most balanced hops! That is of course second to delicious


----------



## pk.sax (20/5/12)

Did this die?

That beer is classed a Bitter (St Peter's Ruby red ale).

Next....


----------



## black_labb (20/5/12)

I'm almost tempted to open something for the thread, but I'm unexplainedly needing to go to bed instead.


----------

